# Regulated Tube Style (mech Mod Style) Mods



## Friks (23/11/16)

Hi Guys, does anyone know if there is any tube style (like the look of mech mods) mods out there?
I would like a simple design like an ijust S battery, but still want to use 18650 batteries.
Not at mech mod stage yet and to be honest, bit hasty to try it out...
Any help will be apprecaited.


----------



## shaunnadan (23/11/16)

The Aspire CF mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/11/16)

@Friks atomixvapes.co.za has the aspire CF mod for R299


----------

